# Ahkmill's Fursona



## Lucy Bones (Sep 29, 2009)

Name: Felix "Ahkmill" Bongiovi
Age: 16
Sex: Male
Species: Domestic House Cat
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 125 lbs.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Yellow/Blonde
- Markings: No special markings to be seen.
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Two earrings in the right ear and bangles on the tail.
Behavior and Personality: Cheerful most of the time, a bit of a fruitcake. 

Skills: Very good at acting and musically talented as well.
Weaknesses: Very lazy.

Likes: Music, video games, movies
Dislikes: Catholics, assholes, most veggies


Clothing/Personal Style: Suits~ <3
Picture:






Goal: To become a famous actor.
Profession: High school student
Personal quote: "You guys want some goodies?~"
Theme song: "Break My Stride" - Blue Lagoon
Birthdate: June 22, 1993
Star sign: Cancer

Favorite food: Steak
Favorite drink: Dr. Pepper
Favorite location: Monterey Bay
Favorite weather: Sunny
Favorite color: Magenta

Least liked food: Anything green
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: School
Least liked weather: Rainy

Favorite person: Boyfriend Shawn~
Least liked person: Stephanie Meyer (Fuck that bitch twice)
Friends: Hitman, Nick, and others. (My brain is slow today)
Enemies: Any asshole, really.
Significant other: Boyfriend Shawn
Orientation: Homosexual


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Name: Felix "Ahkmill" Bongiovi
> Age: 16
> Sex: Male
> Species: Domestic House Cat
> ...


Those facts are the most scary for me, since I was born on the June 23rd, 1993 in Fort Ord, CA. :V


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice fursona!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice fursona indeed


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 4, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Those facts are the most scary for me, since I was born on the June 23rd, 1993 in Fort Ord, CA. :V


Holy fuck, that makes me a day older than you. *Used my real birth date*


----------

